# perdido beach this morning



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well i decided to take my daughter and a few friends fishing at perdido beach this morning and we got skunked again lol. We decided to leave the beach and get out of the wind so we headed to fish underneath barrs bridge. my daughter caught a rock fish and thought it was the coolest thing ever. At least one of us caught something today lol.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey she's happy that's all that matters !


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep i agree 100%. It made it all worth it watching how excited she was to catch that fish


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

wish i could get that excited off a sea robin!!


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree with her, those are cool fish, did you tell her they walk around on those "fingers"?

The smile says it all, congrats on a great outing.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

What a cutie!!! You'll remember these day for a long time.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

I never knew the proper name for these fish so we always called them rock fish because that's where we always caught them. But thanks for the name correction tuan. I Took it off the hook and set it in some shallow water so she could watch it walk away. She was disappointed we had to let the fish go but I told her we will be back next weekend and catch us a fish as big as her hopefully.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

That smile says it all, miss those days......


----------

